# new house



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

I know how much you guys like foam core, cpvc and a.o. smith so I decided to post some pics! :thumbup:


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*more*

...


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*even more*

...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice looking work....I hate Cpvc, but everything looks nice and cleanly done....:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks nice. Did the builder furnish the GB faucet?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> Looks nice. Did the builder furnish the GB faucet?


I hope so! :laughing:

Well the plumbing technique & workmanship looks great but the materials and the house just looks cheap cheap cheap.... :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I hope so! :laughing:
> 
> Well the plumbing technique & workmanship looks great but the materials and the house just looks cheap cheap cheap.... :laughing:


Welcome to the Commonwealth.....:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Looks good but if you posted to get it ripped apart 
Why are you using copper in some places?
The (im presuming) 3/4" copper with a cap is that your air hammer its to short also the gas thru the wall shouldn't it be sleeved


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I noticed a pan of sorts under the washing machine area, is that code? It's definitely smart in case the w/m drains onto the floor.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ditto to Gap's comments. Nice craftsmanship, not my choice on materials.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

the 1" copper with cap is a future for the lawn sprinkler system. The 1 1/4" steel gas line is sleeved with 2" pvc. (it's just hard to see in that pic) I used copper on the shower risers and tub spouts to strap the valves in the wall. I hate cpvc. too damn flimsy.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

BTW, builder supplied that Glacier bay pos. I tried to talk him out of it. oh well


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

My company just started putting out literature for AO Smith tankless in our showroom. How well do you like them? We have yet to install one.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

evan said:


> the 1" copper with cap is a future for the lawn sprinkler system. The 1 1/4" steel gas line is sleeved with 2" pvc. (it's just hard to see in that pic) I used copper on the shower risers and tub spouts to strap the valves in the wall. I hate cpvc. too damn flimsy.


Nice thanks


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

skitian said:


> My company just started putting out literature for AO Smith tankless in our showroom. How well do you like them? We have yet to install one.


Those were the first two tankless heaters I've ever installed, so i'm not the one to be asking. I had questions about the install and called a.o. smith. they proceeded to read from the installation manual i had in my hand after I told them the answer I was looking for wasn't in there. :furious: they're tech support seems to be a team of instruction readers. I can let you know how well those two work when it's time to fire them up.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Good work, where in the commonwealth was this job?


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

just outside of alexandria


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

evan said:


> BTW, builder supplied that Glacier bay pos. I tried to talk him out of it. oh well


I hate builders that won't listen (i know most don't). But, just think when the POS craps out in a few months you get to say "told you so"


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

you got a 90 on horizontal


----------



## SpecimenYarp (Apr 21, 2011)

A new house piped in cpvc. Just wow...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I work in ffx county and arlington. I will post some pictures of the house I'm doing in McLean soon. We mainly use copper unless it's spec for cpvc or the house is on a well.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> you got a 90 on horizontal


Longturn 90's are allowed on horizontal under the IPC above groud. Short 90's are never allowed on horizontal. Under ground we use 2 45's with 12" piece in between.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

SpecimenYarp said:


> A new house piped in cpvc. Just wow...


The only way to go if the house us on well water


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks good, once again some material choices are less than desireable. But like I've said before sometimes our hands are tied in the market that we live in. My biggest *****, the all PVC collars. You are begging for a 1/4 ton'r to snap that collar when they lean to the right for some TP. A stainless TKO with some stainless lags goes a long way for the overweight consumer. And I wait until the finished floor is in before setting collars. Other than that, craftsmanship is there.:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> The only way to go if the house us on well water


Why? 
Not looking to start I'm just ignorant about that product


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Why?
> Not looking to start I'm just ignorant about that product


Well you could use L copper but most contractors don't want to pay the difference. Houses with copper pipe that are on a well will eventually get pin holes, so L is recommended or cpvc( flow gold). Cpvc will not deteriorate from the quality of well water. And it's a lot cheaper!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks good. :icon_smile:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> The only way to go if the house us on well water


What's wrong with PEX?

CPVC is just too damn ugly after a freeze up...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Redwood said:


> What's wrong with PEX?
> 
> CPVC is just too damn ugly after a freeze up...


Pex is what electricians use, too sloppy for my taste. Honestly, never seen a house in northern VA with pex.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

*B*

The only thing an electrician would use pex for here would be to siphon gas out of a plumbers van.:blink:

Be a game breaker, and be the forst to use pex. It'll change your life.:thumbsup:

Any material can be run neat. Your the installer.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

I've had 2 builders in the last year switch to CPVC from copper. 
Evidently copper can be stolen and scrapped? 
No risk of anyone scrapping the CPVC. 

I only have 1 builder who still uses copper actually. I know I don't miss paying for it! 

We do the same as you though - copper at the shower valves for stability. 

Good looking job. Your hired!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Pex is what electricians use, too sloppy for my taste. Honestly, never seen a house in northern VA with pex.


Well my friend...

Up here CPVC is the choice of the handyman...










Gets brittle when its older and it breaks...
Splits all over the place when it freezes...
Honestly Evan's work was one of the few decent CPVC installations I've ever seen....

But I know that a good plumber will leave a nice plumb job no matter what material is used.... :whistling2:


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Are all the stub outs anchored? Also not a fan of supporting drain lines like that, or using foam/cell core.

Other than that, I'm impressed. A lot better than most other guys I see out there.

Also, 99% of our builders prefer cpvc now. Doesn't get stolen, cheaper than copper, and most haven't seen a decent pex job, so they don't like it either, also we don't like to do pex if it isn't a home run type installation, that eliminates it as it becomes costly and no builder around here will pay for wirsbo. We only use it on service lines.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hoozycoozy said:


> *Also we don't like to do pex if it isn't a home run type installation,* that eliminates it as it becomes costly and no builder around here will pay for wirsbo. We only use it on service lines.


That explains why it's messy and costs a lot...:laughing:


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

I think you did a nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## plumbtacular (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought lavatory trap arms are limmited to 3 foot 6 inches


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbtacular said:


> I thought lavatory trap arms are limmited to 3 foot 6 inches


 




Please visit the 'introduction' section and post us an intro; years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbtacular said:


> I thought lavatory trap arms are limmited to 3 foot 6 inches


 




Depends on the code your using. My code allows up to 5 ft. on an 1 1/4" waste arm.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*trap to vent*

I get 6' trap to vent on 2009 IPC :thumbsup:


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm surprised not to see any air chambers on all your fixtures, even on the laundry box? Water hammer will make noise in the walls and that could be a problem down the road!


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

I typically dont see too many issues with water hammer on the boxes i've installed. I usually see it on installations with little or no pipe support / strapping. On higher end homes we'll install the boxes with arrestors, but as you can see by the tubs/wallsets low price was a prevalent concern. 

besides, if you need to add a hammer arrestor after walls are closed up, sioux chief makes one for practically any fixture. 
http://www.siouxchief.com/Supply/Ar...ers/Water-Hammer-Arresters2/Mini-Rester.7R7YG


----------

